# Tylan without a prescription?



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello. I am trying to purchase TYLAN over the internet for my little SIENA, but every site I go to seems to require a prescription - I know for certain that my vet does not care about tear staining so he will not give one to me. Can anyone here share a website that will send it to me without a prescription? Thanks so much!

Lourdes


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Here..



http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?pf...&URLCheck=1



..

Andrea~

OOPs ..They are out of stock. You can either keep checking back, or maybe someone can give you another site, this one is the only one I know...


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I am still debating on the tylan usage. Only Jack has tear stains now and his are really bad. If I do decide to use it, how much do I give? Jack weighs 18 pounds. He's a big boy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Another site you can get Tylan from without a prescription is www.revivalanimal.com put tylan soluable in the search engine and it will come up.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i got mine from omahavacines.com i think. that is weird that some sites say you need a Rx. i've got to start giving tylan for a bit to lola too..tearing is getting worse!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You are only supposed to give a pinch (Very little) I mixed it with baby food..

Good-Luck
Andrea~


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I got mine at a local feed mill for 6.99 for 181 grams Its more then Ill ever use. I cant belive how expensive it was on those sites







. Call your local feed mills, you might find it there.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I got mine at a local feed mill for 6.99 for 181 grams Its more then Ill ever use. I cant belive how expensive it was on those sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All they have is in the injectable form around here. I had our vet check with a company and they said the powder form is being discontinued.







That is probably why it is out of stock everywhere I check.


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks so much for your suggestions. I will check our local feed mill first, then if they don't have any, I'll try revivalanimal.com

I appreciate all your help!

Lourdes


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's another online site that sells it....

TYLAN


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Here's another online site that sells it....
> 
> TYLAN[/B]



Thanks! I just ordered from them.


----------



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

> Here's another online site that sells it....
> 
> TYLAN[/B]


Spend $50, get free shipping! I added a couple of (extras) opticlear and a hide-a-squirrel toy. Beamer loves the squirrels...it's one of his favorite toys


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks! I just ordered from them.
[/QUOTE]


It's the only site I could find that it wasn't on back order! I ordered from them yesterday and my order has already shipped!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Thanks! I just ordered from them.



It's the only site I could find that it wasn't on back order! I ordered from them yesterday and my order has already shipped!
[/QUOTE]

Mine has already shipped too. I hope the expiration date on it is not soon. That is what happened to another member. I am not sure where she ordered hers from though.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

do I really need 100mg of this stuff? Or is a smaller amount ok? If so, anyone know where to get the smaller amount?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> do I really need 100mg of this stuff? Or is a smaller amount ok? If so, anyone know where to get the smaller amount?[/B]



Maybe we could split the bottle I am getting.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when i got mine i split it with 3 people.... 13 tsp a person...i use the real tiny teaspoons 1/32 of a teaspoon which is a smidgen i believe. the tiny teaspoons i got online...came as smidgen, pinch, and dash with that dosing there is over 400 doses in the 13 tsp amount!! will last forever. i only used it for a couple of weeks to clear her stains..and since she is over the teething i have stopped and am waiting to see if they come back.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If anyone would like for me to pay 1/3 of a bottle or 1/2 or whatever, I'd be glad to. I don't have bad tear staining, but would like to have some on hand. PM me if interested.
Susan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Someone has offered to share with me. Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> when i got mine i split it with 3 people.... 13 tsp a person...i use the real tiny teaspoons 1/32 of a teaspoon which is a smidgen i believe. the tiny teaspoons i got online...came as smidgen, pinch, and dash with that dosing there is over 400 doses in the 13 tsp amount!! will last forever. i only used it for a couple of weeks to clear her stains..and since she is over the teething i have stopped and am waiting to see if they come back.[/B]


Where did you order the tiny teaspons from? I got some Tylosin from an optho. yesterday. She said to give Paris 1/8th of a teaspoon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie sent me a couple of links yesterday so I could order the tiny spoons. Here are a few links:

KitchenKapers

Cyberpantry

Spoon sisters

I have several other kitchen items that I haven't been able to find around here so I'm gonna place an order.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Jaimie sent me a couple of links yesterday so I could order the tiny spoons. Here are a few links:
> 
> KitchenKapers
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Bed Bath and Beyond carries a two pack of stainless steel measuring spoons. One is the traditional size, the other is the dash, pinch, smidgen, and one more that I can't recall. I use them to mix my Bare Minerals!! 

What does everyone use to mix with their Tylan powder? I've successfully used Angel's Glow which I mix in with cream cheese. And Jamie, is it possible to give a dosing amount for a dogs weight? I would hate to have anyone give too much of this to their pups.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i had calculated it based on the angels glow percentage of tylan in a container..but someone gave me that info who had the container. this was for a small maltese..if larger i would still try this dose and see if it works...the smallest amt the better.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Already got my order from ValleyVet....great service!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Already got my order from ValleyVet....great service!!![/B]



I got mine today too!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> What does everyone use to mix with their Tylan powder? I've successfully used Angel's Glow which I mix in with cream cheese. And Jamie, is it possible to give a dosing amount for a dogs weight? I would hate to have anyone give too much of this to their pups.[/B]


I mix Paris' in with her canned food. The vet. ophthalmogist told me to give Paris 1/8th of a teaspoon once a day. Paris weighs right at 8 lbs.


----------



## My4Maltese (Sep 19, 2006)

How does Tylan work?What is it?Is it safe?


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

So I have some Tylan powder now. Since I have two hounds should I use about 1/16 teaspoon in their food? Would this be a good amount?

And it is for two weeks, correct?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I did the 1/8 for Chloe. We are starting week 2.


----------



## meka25 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=254395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello would someone be interested in selling me some of there Tylon I'd appreciate it very much Thanks.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...


I did a 10 day cycle....then waited a week....I would have started another 10 day cycle if she needed it.

Nancy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have been trying to order the tylan soluable and have been unable to find any that is available. I did finally order the Angel Eyes from the Solutions catalog. It's $24.00 a bottle but they have a special right now that if you spend over $75.00 you get 20% off your total order. I took advantage and did some Christmas shopping and got the Angel Eyes for $19.00. 

If anyone is interested you need a discoutn code, PM me and I'll give it to you. I put it in this post but it's at home.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I have been trying to order the tylan soluable and have been unable to find any that is available. I did finally order the Angel Eyes from the Solutions catalog. It's $24.00 a bottle but they have a special right now that if you spend over $75.00 you get 20% off your total order. I took advantage and did some Christmas shopping and got the Angel Eyes for $19.00.
> 
> If anyone is interested you need a discoutn code, PM me and I'll give it to you. I put it in this post but it's at home.[/B]



Puppymom, I searched long and hard over the weekend for Tylan, and finally was able to order it from this place:

www.pbsanimalhealth.com

It was 36.79 for 100 grams and then they charge you 7.50 handling charge if you spend less that $75. They didn't charge me for shipping so I paid $44.29. I have had Sadie on Angel's Glow for a while and it works great, but wanted to start giving Bucky some also so wanted to have a larger quantity onhand...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=254409
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will be going to my feed store today to pick up a bottle, as soon as i do i will pm you for your address and we can split the bottle.

Amber


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I stopped at three feed stores in my area over the weekend and all they had was the injectable


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I called every feed mill or feed store in the Denver metro area and only found 1 that had the powder and they wanted $58 for a 100 gram bottle...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I called every feed mill or feed store in the Denver metro area and only found 1 that had the powder and they wanted $58 for a 100 gram bottle...[/B]



ok, i will go to my feed store in about an hour when my baby wakes from his nap. I will make a second trip and ship to anyone who wants. i think my feed store only charges 15.00 for a large bottle. check back in a little bit and i will give all the details

Amber


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269319
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think this bottle is what you need. This is probably the injectable. You need the powder.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a powder and in a plastic container like a large jar shape.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269322
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am pretty sure it's a powder, it looks like a large tylenol plastic container. i'll know more when i go to the feed store in a little bit.

hope i don't waste a trip for nothing








Amber


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

ok, i just got back from the vet supply store and this is what i got.

Tylan-40
instead of 100GM of tylosin
it has 40GM plus fillers

what do you think?









Amber


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...amp;ProdID=1240 this says it has same amt 100grams


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...amp;ProdID=1240 this says it has same amt 100grams[/B]



yes that is what i bought is it ok to give my pups?

thanks
Amber


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yup same stuff....aparently it is the generic form...give same amount


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> yup same stuff....aparently it is the generic form...give same amount[/B]


thank you jamie, you are the best








Amber


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> http://www.calvetsupply.com/index.asp?Page...amp;ProdID=1240 this says it has same amt 100grams[/B]


Thanks Jamie, I just ordered a bottle, it was only $9.95!!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

What timing! I was just going to post that I had found the generic form of the drug at calvetsupply.com for a significant savings, but Dr. Jamie was already on the case. I can't wait to receive it and see how it does for Minnie while she is still teething.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I can't believe how FAST Calvet delivered. I received mine yesterday. I ordered the Angels Eyes a week ago and haven't received it yet!!!!!!!!! I gave Ty his first does last night, I think he knew there was something in his food but he did eventually eat it all. I think I'll give it in divided doses morning and night so there isn't as much at a time.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!
I ordered from Calvet as well.

Just had a couple of questions...and need to clarify:

My Boyz are 3.5 lbs and 4.5 lbs and both are 8 months old. It appears that all their baby teeth are gone. 

I plan on giving them a smidgeon daily, probably at night mixed with baby food or some other tasty treat.

Should I cut the stained hair off before I start their treatment? Or just wash their faces daily as I have been doing right along.

Thanks Guys! You are all the greatest!!!*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> *Howdy!
> I ordered from Calvet as well.
> 
> Just had a couple of questions...and need to clarify:
> ...


i used the MOM/peroxide cornstarch to lighten the stains that were there


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I stopped at three feed stores in my area over the weekend and all they had was the injectable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I ran into at our local feed stores too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

ihave never heard of it, does it work and how long does it take to see a differance in the stains?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> ihave never heard of it, does it work and how long does it take to see a differance in the stains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that it usualy takes 2-3 weeks to see improvement. Some people here have reported a difference in as little as a week. It works for some and not for others. I tried it once aobut a year ago with no change. I have decided to give it a try again, just to see if it will work now.


----------



## Lexie & Lucie's Gammie (Jul 4, 2006)

What is the difference between Angel Eyes and this Tylan? I've been using Angel Eyes, but as soon as I stop or cut back any, I notice the staining immediately reappear. Is the Tylan better? Safer? Should I expect to use either of these forever?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> What is the difference between Angel Eyes and this Tylan? I've been using Angel Eyes, but as soon as I stop or cut back any, I notice the staining immediately reappear. Is the Tylan better? Safer? Should I expect to use either of these forever?[/B]


Tylan is the active ingredient in the Angel Eyes product. The other ingredients are fillers to make it more appealing to your dog. I don't think you should have to remain on the antibiotic for life. And if the staining keeps coming back after treatment, you might want to investigate the reason or reasons why. It could be that there is a retained baby tooth, an ear infection, or some other cause.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> do I really need 100mg of this stuff? Or is a smaller amount ok? If so, anyone know where to get the smaller amount?[/B]



Hi,

I just received my Tylan today. When I opened the package, it only had about an inch of powder in the hugh plastic jar. I paid 54.95 for this and that included the s&h. Did I get a correct amount? That stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!! If it does the trick, I will be satisfied but I really thought I would get more powder. Can anyone give me any feedback on this so that I don't think I was taken to the cleaners. My expiration is March 2009 so that is good. In answer to the last post about smaller amounts, I could not find anything smaller than what I ordered. My husband tried the feed and seed stores here in town, but no one had anthing but the liquid.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=254395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes they dont fill the jar all the way..i had 39 teaspoons in my jar which at a dose of 1/32 of a teaspoon that is 1,248 doses...so its lots in there even though it doesnt look like much


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277352
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing when I opened my jar.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I haven't been able to find it without a prescription, I've used the kind for fish (in acquariums) and it seems to work fine with no side effects. A lot of show people use this.

Lacie's Mom


----------

